# Peat moss a good substrate for Sulcata tortoise



## Norcalgoldenboy (Oct 24, 2011)

I just a new tortoise, first time Owen. And saw a lot of concerns about the proper substrate for a tortoise but I wanna know what should I use?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2011)

I like cypress mulch or orchid bark. In my opinion, peat moss is a bit too acidic to use as a substrate.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum..

What kind of tortoise do your have? Cypress mulch is good and I have also used coco coir in the past..


----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 24, 2011)

I totally agree with dalano73. Cypress mulch is cheap where I live and holds moisture extremely well. I have always used it for my Red Footed Tortoise, Noam.


----------



## Neltharion (Oct 24, 2011)

I use peat moss in hides, but not as a sustrate throughout the entire enclosure. As pointed, out you should be able to find Cypress much cheaper.


----------



## ewam (Oct 25, 2011)

I use peat moss where the plants are in my enclosure.


----------

